

AIG may sue US Government for "unfair" bailout terms - brandoncarl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/08/us-aig-lawsuit-government-idUSBRE9070GR20130108

======
ColinWright
Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5024900>

